# Womit kann man .bxp-Dateien entpacken?



## daredevil (9. März 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Spiel bei dem ich gerne ein paar Texturen ändern würde ;-). Deswegen habe ich mir mal die Dateien im "archives" Ordner angeschaut. Alle haben die Endung BXP. Wen ich die Dateien mit einem Editor (WordPad) öffne, steht auch am Anfang "BXP" und "ARCH". Weiter unten finde ich dann Dateinamen wie "baselayer02.jp2". Ich schätze mal das sind die original Dateinamen und die Datei ist wie ein Zip-Archiv. Noch weiter unten steht "Creator: JasPer Version 1.700.2". Scheinbar wurde die Datei mit einem Programm names "JasPer" erstellt. Bei Google habe ich nach stundenlanger Suche zwar ein Programm gefunden, aber das scheint nur für Linux gemacht zu sein. Gibt es noch ein anderes Tool mit dem ich solche Dateien entpacken und wieder packen kann?

Grüße
daredevil


----------



## Caliterra (10. März 2005)

Wenn ich die gefundenen Infos richtig deute (jasper ) dann würde ich sage Du solltest es mal mit xnview 1.7  versuchen. Dies ist für windows geeignet. Es müssten direkt Bilddateien sein die mit dem jasper codec für jpg-2000 bearbeitet wurden.

Kann es momentan nicht überprüfen.


----------



## daredevil (10. März 2005)

Leider hat es nicht geklappt die Dateien mit XnView zu öffnen. Wahrscheinlich sind die gepackten Bilder mit dem JasPer codec versehen, sodass ich dachte das Archiv wäre mit einem Programm namens JasPer erstellt worden. In der .bxp-Datei stehen auch Dateinamen die z.B. mit ".bs" oder ".txf" enden. Wie gesagt ich glaube, dass es sowas wie ein Zip-Archiv ist in der die jpg-Dateien mit jasper komprimiert sind, sodass ich ein Programm bräuchte um dieses Archiv zu entpacken. Die entpackten Dateien lassen sich dann höchstwahrscheinlich mit XnView öffnen.


----------

